# Flippinout for Ultraman



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ultraman commissioned a Flippinout masterpiece. He gave me a few design elements that he was fond of, a generalized budget, and my artistic freedom to create. Here is what i came up with for him-

He wanted a slingshot with a full palm swell. He was fond of highly figured woods and darker colors of wood. He sent me several scans of his hand for fitting purposes and off to the shop I went.

I had been saving a special piece of Redwood burl for several years, and this project was to be the home for it. The grain displays a wavy character with intersecting grain patterns. I worked to make sure that the bits of the frame exposed, revealed this figure. The redwood burl sandwiched a Purpleheart core. Purpleheart was chosen for it's mass and strength so as to provide security for the relatively weak Redwood. The accent stripes are maple and Sapele Mahogany, which reveal themselves subtly within the finger grooves on the forks.

Of course, he wanted a full palm swell and nothing speaks class like Macassar Ebony. In order to balance the ebony palm swell, i added Ebony fork tips on angles. I also included a Paduak accent stripe in the fork tip overlays for visual contrast and subtle blingness. The frame was fitted to Ultraman's hand via the scans he sent, sanded to an ultra smooth finish, and heavily sprayed with a two part conversion finish. Once dry, it was wet sanded with 1200 grit, then polished and buffed to bring out all the inherent beauty of the now partnered woods.

It is one of the prettiest slingshots I have ever made and know that it will be going to a collector/shooter who will appreciate all of the details.

Thanks for looking

Nathan




































I also sent him a nylon trainer of the same dimensions(minus the palm swell) to learn on so as not to damage the wooden frame with fork hits- although that is part of the reason for the ebony overlay. But who wants to take that risk and damage a pretty face like that??


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

truly unique!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! A masterpiece for sure.

Tell me, how do you cope with giving such a frame away? You obviously put in heartblood by the gallon. Just the polishing must have taken hours.

Jörg


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nathan, Is it real or 3D MAX ? - I can't believe


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Wow! A masterpiece for sure.
> 
> Tell me, how do you cope with giving such a frame away? You obviously put in heartblood by the gallon. Just the polishing must have taken hours.
> 
> Jörg


I will create slingshots out of necessity. If i don't, then the world may come to a screeching halt, the planets may stop moving about the sun, and plants will stop growing







With that said- it has become less difficult to let my works out and it especially helps when someone is willing and able to compensate me for my time, efforts, and talent. This slingshot was not inexpensive- and Ultraman still got a heck of a deal considering the time and energy invested.

I simply love slingshots and making them for others that share my passion!!


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

----Very Nice work Nathan----
--------You are a master Flip artisan--------
-------------Keep striving for well set Goals----------
--------------The heartfelt skilled incorporation of exotic materials,,along with the beautiful finish work = functional ART !-----------------
----------------------------------Congrats to Ultraman---------------------------------------


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

This has to be one of the best wood style slingshots that i have seen


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow that is really a Masterpiece

wonderfull looking slingshot and awesome craftmansship


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! I don't know what to say as the words escape me! Beautiful!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is sooooo gorgious, Nathan. Your skills and taste are unsurpassed.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I can't even imagine myself shooting something that beautiful.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous. a true craftsman


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

you are an artist, I would be too scared to shoot that!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Having the talent to shape wood that way is amazing.
Having the sense of style to combine that many elements without the end result being garish is a gift.
Having the knowlege of slingshot dynamics to build a frame that is a joy to shoot and seems to fit everyone who picks one up like it's a custom piece is something only a very talented few can accomplish.
Flippinout combines all three.
Great work, Nathan!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very, very, very nice... 'nuff said!


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

> _*This slingshot was not inexpensive- and Ultraman still got a heck of a deal considering the time and energy invested.*_


Considering the time, energy, expertise and outcome... Ultraman feels like he cheated you!









It may or may not be your first... but I'm sending you one HECK OF A TIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nathen, I can't thank you enough, Bill


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ultraman said:


> > _*This slingshot was not inexpensive- and Ultraman still got a heck of a deal considering the time and energy invested.*_
> 
> 
> Considering the time, energy, expertise and outcome... Ultraman feels like he cheated you!
> ...


Bill,
No tips necessary. Just show it off, shoot it alot, and send more customers my way!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I have two words... Totally Awe-inspiring


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you to all. Half of the fun of making these beauties is sharing them with a bunch of fanatics that truly appreciate what I have created. I will be posting several more customs I have completed for members recently- though they are not as outrageously blingtastic as the one I made for Ultraman.

If anyone is feeling the urge to splurge on a fantastic frame, contact me soon- as I am in a fantastic creative groove right now and it seems as though no fork leaves the shop can be anything less than super awesome.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

that is just insane craftsmanship right there. i love it


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nathan,
That piece is so nice.
If I had it, or made one like it, The fork would be put on a wall mount.
BEAUTIFUL workmanship . A master craftsman indeed.
This fork you made is exceptional in beauty








Tom


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OH Man-that one is FINE Nathan! What a piece! The blending of the materials-masterful! Workmanship-astounding. Appearance-STUNNING! Your best yet Bud!







Flatband


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

bunnybuster said:


> Nathan,
> That piece is so nice.
> If I had it, or made one like it, The fork would be put on a wall mount.
> Not something I would want to shoot, or sell.
> ...


So Tom have you decided on the wood(s) that you will be using on my _*HAMMERMIL HUNTER*_ yet?















I'm so looking forward to receiving "your addition" to my little collection! Happy Dance


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Great job as usual Nathan. My favorite out of my collection is still the hophornbeam natural that you sent me. Keep up the great work.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Ultraman said:


> Nathan,
> That piece is so nice.
> If I had it, or made one like it, The fork would be put on a wall mount.
> Not something I would want to shoot, or sell.
> ...


So Tom have you decided on the wood(s) that you will be using on my _*HAMMERMIL HUNTER*_ yet?















I'm so looking forward to receiving "your addition" to my little collection! Happy Dance








[/quote]
Ultraman,
Yes,
I just got some beautiful birdseye maple today.
I am going to fashion a nice hammermil , laminate ,from it, for you.
Stay tuned








Tom


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nathan, a masterpiece again, I shoot mine everyday, excellent workmanship and wood choice. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Nathan,
> That piece is so nice.
> If I had it, or made one like it, The fork would be put on a wall mount.
> Not something I would want to shoot, or sell.
> ...


Tom,
It is quite a stretch to say the a fork hit would "blow it apart"!! Yes, it would be a bummer to dent such a nice frame, and yes a fork hit with heavy ammo and heavy bands may cause damage- but it just ain't gonna "blow apart".
I choose the woods and adhesives carefully and have had some of the most hard core "fork hitters" around pound my forks tips with dents and dings- Just ask Cliff/ERdept!! Not once has ever one blown up or been badly damaged from a fork hit. The multiple laminations and high quality adhesives create significant strength improvements over the traditional board cut and just keep on trucking with hard use.

What's more, the frame offers positive hand placement which not only translates into consistency, but also helps to keep bad form from creeping in and leading to a fork hit. This is a slingshot that was designed and built from the ground up to perform and shoot consistently- and just so happens to be a beauty! She ain't just for looking at


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nathan had a couple of demos out at the ECST (I didn't shoot them personally because my resistance was tested enough already







). I stood next to a younger kid who proceeded to fork-hit one of his frames three times in a row, each with a sickening "POP" and ammo going every which way.
Looking at the fork later you could barely spot the damage.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

flippinout said:


> Nathan,
> That piece is so nice.
> If I had it, or made one like it, The fork would be put on a wall mount.
> Not something I would want to shoot, or sell.
> ...


Tom,
It is quite a stretch to say the a fork hit would "blow it apart"!! Yes, it would be a bummer to dent such a nice frame, and yes a fork hit with heavy ammo and heavy bands may cause damage- but it just ain't gonna "blow apart".
I choose the woods and adhesives carefully and have had some of the most hard core "fork hitters" around pound my forks tips with dents and dings- Just ask Cliff/ERdept!! Not once has ever one blown up or been badly damaged from a fork hit. The multiple laminations and high quality adhesives create significant strength improvements over the traditional board cut and just keep on trucking with hard use.

What's more, the frame offers positive hand placement which not only translates into consistency, but also helps to keep bad form from creeping in and leading to a fork hit. This is a slingshot that was designed and built from the ground up to perform and shoot consistently- and just so happens to be a beauty! She ain't just for looking at








[/quote]
Nathan
my apologies for poor wording.
It`s just I have seen too many beautiful forks ruined by inexperienced shooters. Some of my own in fact.
It would be a shame..thats all


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Tom,

It certainly would be a shame and the reason I included a nylon "trainer" model with the frame. With practice, I have found fork hits to be a distant memory of the past- and it didn't take that much practice.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the way this slingshot has been designed, fork hits are very unlikely. But the trainer is a nice touch.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you Joerg. I appreciate your taking notice of that design element. I know that fork hits and why we get them are mysterious and often contentious, but I think my high fork tie in has solved the problem for the most part.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

That is beautiful. The combination of woods is stunning. Do you do any other wood working other than slingshots?


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

> Ultraman commissioned a Flippinout masterpiece. He gave me a few design elements that he was fond of, a generalized budget, and my artistic freedom to create.


 _*"artistic freedom to create." A VERY smart move on my part!*_



> I also sent him a nylon trainer of the same dimensions(minus the palm swell) to learn on so as not to damage the wooden frame with fork hits- although that is part of the reason for the ebony overlay. But who wants to take that risk and damage a pretty face like that??


 _*A thousands thanks too!*_



> Considering the time, energy, expertise and outcome... Ultraman feels like he cheated you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Bill, No tips necessary. Just show it off, shoot it alot, and send more customers my way!!


 _*OK, I respect your wishes!*
_


> If anyone is feeling the urge to splurge on a fantastic frame, contact me soon- as I am in a fantastic creative groove right now and it seems as though no fork leaves the shop can be anything less than super awesome.


_* I DO feel the urge to splurge! I really DO!









*_
OK Nathan, _*NO TIP!*_ Instead I have sent you a $200.00 Money Order and wish once again to give you artistic freedom to create me a FLIPPINOUT *"SAMPLER"! *
What in the world is a FLIPPINOUT *"SAMPLER"* we all ask?







Well, we can all try to guess but only FLIPPINOUT will know until his unveiling of it here on the forum!







You all didn't know but I never saw my new FLIPPINOUT Masterpiece until he posted pictures here and I was not even FIRST as I was working... LOL It was all part of the fun for both of us!









Nathan, just surprise me again! I do hope for a bit of variety in forks and band setups but all in all I just ask for a creative sampling from the FLIPPINOUT ARSNAL ! 
Thank you again for the GREAT times ahead!









Bill


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I cannot wait to see what the "Sampler" will be!


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I JUST GOT IT!

Nathan, ALL I can say is that this slingshot is *easily worth triple the price I paid you*!









​


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

AWESOME! My mouth is watering. Truly beautiful.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

A dream of a slingshot!!
Absolutely fantastic job.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow. If envy is a sin... very nice mate, VERY! Nice....


----------

